# knife rack for dry box. wip



## jai (Nov 13, 2013)

so I bought a dry box and decided to make a knife rack to put in it its only semi finished im going to make a bigger one for the bottom level. I haven't even received the box yet so I cant post finished pics. but ill let you guys look at my work its kind of embarrising I did it basicly all by eye accept the blanks and I sanded and cut everything with just a hacksaw and some sandpaper I also used a few rasps and a powerdrill. this is my first real woodwork project and its far from perfect but I like it. to me It feels special just because I created it.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jai (Nov 13, 2013)

I took way more photos but they were **** quality and the last set of photos was taken with a better camera I just took quick pics on my phone for the other ones.


----------



## Nmko (Nov 13, 2013)

That handle sets it off perfectly!
I don't believe this is your first woodworking project.. it looks sturdy and strong, unlike anything i ever make when woodworking... 

So whats on the cards next?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thats pretty neat man, BTW who is that Nakiri made by?


----------



## jai (Nov 13, 2013)

its a kaiden damascus blue 2 usuba blade and ebony and buffalo horn ferrule. its from chefs armoury


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow man, its beautiful *drooling*


----------



## jai (Nov 18, 2013)

here is my drybox almost finshed just need to wait until the magblok sets. then I can post some pictures with it full off knives.


----------



## jai (Nov 18, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jai (Nov 18, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Alternating the knife handle /blades is a neat idea. I might of made it to fit one of those metal cases where you can handcuff if to your wrist for security.:laugh:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 18, 2013)

Handsome project.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 18, 2013)

Cool project. 

Do the knives in the rack stay in place when you close it up and carry it? Maybe you add some foam on top, or something else to keep everything in place?


----------



## jai (Nov 18, 2013)

its a stroage case to keep knives at home in that arent in rotation i wont get moved for that 5 metre while knives are in it.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 18, 2013)

This is a really cool means of storage, great work man!
In the pics you have a single knife on the magnetic strip attached to the lid. Looks to be a carbon Damascus of sorts. What kind of knife is that (maker/steel)?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dude your project is coming along awesome!!! Must be pretty heavy when loaded though huh?


----------



## jai (Nov 18, 2013)

the knife on the rack is a 165 moritaka petty and the kuriochi came off after cutting hundreds of boxes of citrus.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 10, 2014)

thats gorgeous. Nice work


----------



## Twistington (Jan 10, 2014)

Funny how I got a sudden urge to build something like this... even though I have no use for it at all!


----------

